# 'Sportdaq'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Does anybody else here play it? No not the crappy celeb one, i mean the sports exchange. 

www.bbc.co.uk/sportdaq

Ok so working for a stockbrokers i might find it more appealing than others, but having stumbled across the site on wednesday, its rather addictive and fun.

If anybody else here plays, pop your Player ID number here and i will add you to a new league i have set up for TTF.

Cheers


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Kev

Just joined, I have a similar profession (if you can call it that) not that good on some sports but will give it a go

The number is 82397

Tony


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Hi Kev
> 
> Just joined, I have a similar profession (if you can call it that) not that good on some sports but will give it a go
> 
> ...


Nice one Tony.

Ive added you to the league  Unfortunately League places are only updated once a day(at 6am), but the portfolios are realtime.

Anybody else want to play?

Cheers.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My league Status is pending guess i will be No2 when i go in probably the highest i will be :lol:

Just checking but whatever i buy or sell will it automatically feed into the TTF league? Or do I need to do anything else


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can you go short Kev ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> My league Status is pending guess i will be No2 when i go in probably the highest i will be :lol:
> 
> Just checking but whatever i buy or sell will it automatically feed into the TTF league? Or do I need to do anything else


You build your own portfolio which competes in the main league. When you are added to or create a league it automatically shows your portfolio. No further action is requried once in the league. 



BAMTT said:


> Can you go short Kev ?


To be honest ive not tried, its difficult to work out if negative press coverage will make a share price go up or down, so im not sure if shorting is required. I guess you could give it a try though. You will be asking for spots and futures next!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> To be honest ive not tried, its difficult to work out if negative press coverage will make a share price go up or down, so im not sure if shorting is required. I guess you could give it a try though. You will be asking for spots and futures next!


How did you guess my job :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't think you can you can go short as i tried to sell Alonso and got this



> You do not own any shares at the moment... But you have cash - go on, splash out and spend it, it's only a game!


Was going to sell Alonso and buy Raikonnen

guess i will have to go outright long


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Can i join the TTF league KMP. My member id is 82407

Cheers

Chris


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> Can i join the TTF league KMP. My member id is 82407
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


Added.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > Can i join the TTF league KMP. My member id is 82407
> ...


Cheers,

Gotta try and start catching you up now!!! :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

renton72 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


I may be wrong (i've only been playing it a few days), but i think it takes the individual players 7 day % gain/loss average into the league placing. Meaning a player can join at anytime wittout being at a disadvantage against other players in the league.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

C'mon everyone i can't stay in 3rd position for ever


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

im in. Just have to get set up. I put my work email :? so i will have to confirm tommorow when i go in..............BUY ALONSO!!!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm catching up


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Just about to start playing, my ID number is 82890


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

82904


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Let us know when you've setup the league and invited us...

Fun to do with sports stars. I normally do this with real money


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> Let us know when you've setup the league and invited us...
> 
> Fun to do with sports stars. I normally do this with real money


Others peoples or your own


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when you've setup the league and invited us...
> ...


My own. And in generally small amounts


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mart, Tim, you have now been added, you shalll appear tommorw at 6am when you have your first 'main' leage ranking. 

So thats 5 of us, anymore for anymore?


----------



## Gregortt (Mar 12, 2005)

82714. Please add me!!!! How do i access the league?

Game On!!!!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Gregortt said:


> 82714. Please add me!!!! How do i access the league?
> 
> Game On!!!!!!


Added. you access the league from the bottom of your portfolio on the left.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Go on then.. looks like fun - 83122.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Go on then.. looks like fun - 83122.


Added.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Anyone making any cash today ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Anyone making any cash today ?


yup. I bought some Ashley Cole yesterday and he made me a mint overnight


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Can you add me too please. 84001

Thanks


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone making any cash today ?
> ...


Had a bit of a run :lol: on the Athletes over the last few days, Struggling a bit at the mo, Ricky Hatton has got to getting massive press coverage over the w/e so i think will get a few of those on board


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm hoping Wilko gets some too... it's the first Lions match on Saturday isn't it?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm hoping Wilko gets some too... it's the first Lions match on Saturday isn't it?


 is he in the starting line -up? will probably get a lot of press anyway might have a punt


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> Can you add me too please. 84001
> 
> Thanks


Added  This is quite a league we have here! 

BTW, i made a few purchases today which 'might' cost me dealry in the rankings over the next few days, but they are 'long-termers'


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Have you been reading the win bonus bit :wink: not had the best day today, had to deal with the U.S unemployment [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Have you been reading the win bonus bit :wink: not had the best day today, had to deal with the U.S unemployment [smiley=toilet.gif]


Nope, ive just binned some of the guys who got me my Â£9k dividend bonus yesterday, and re-invested it in some more who will hopefully do the same over the next few weeks. Buy low, sell high. I then monitor them to make sure they are on the up and cut losses if they go down. Win Bonus's are non runners IMO, you being from a broking background should take heed from that old saying: "If it's in the press, it's in the price!'. From what i've seen so far, that saying is VERY true in this game. 

If only i could get my real SIPP to perform aswell though! LOL


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Don't forget that you can join at ANY time and be at no disadvantage against people who have been in the league longer. The league ranking is based on your 7 day % gain loss, so if you have Â£10 or Â£1 million pound, you are based on your performance, not how much money you have. 

Get registered!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Did the leaderboard not update yesterday ? think my dividend about Â£2k, (wish my stock would pay out Â£2k on a Â£10k invest weekly :lol: )Think i'm still going to give the win bonus thing anyway, agree with the press thing i've done well with the ahtletes this week,

I'm in N.Y (flying Virgin doh) for the next 2 weeks so i might have to take a few long-term views over the w/e


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Don't forget that you can join at ANY time and be at no disadvantage against people who have been in the league longer. The league ranking is based on your 7 day % gain loss, so if you have Â£10 or Â£1 million pound, you are based on your performance, not how much money you have.
> 
> Get registered!


Although if you have Â£10 mil you tend to trade less conservatively, with it being easier to spread your bets and cut the losers quickly, as in real life the first cut is often the cheapest


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

count me in

84634

Stephen


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Kevin

Could you put me back in again (82397) accidentally left the league   

Thks

Tony


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Stephen, added 

you too bam!


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Think i'm still going to give the win bonus thing anyway, agree with the press thing i've done well with the ahtletes this week,


I hope the win bonus is a good option, most of my shares are invested in the people involved in the win bonus section.

This is really addictive i find myself checking progress everey hour! Im very sad, must get out more! 

BAM, you are absolutely flying! theres no catching you this week!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if its possible to see other player's portfolios?

I'd love to know what head_ed has been wasting his cash on!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I went for an all Lions portfolio - not the best ploy for winning the game, but an interesting way of seeing how performances are judged on the market as well as the field.

Very pleased that I only bought one share in Lawrence 'I've got a poorly ankle' Dalaglio :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

And FYI, the reason I have lost most of my money is because of your Johnny 'God' Wilkinson shares have halved in value since I bought them!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> And FYI, the reason I have lost most of my money is because of your Johnny 'God' Wilkinson shares have halved in value since I bought them!


So have mine... :lol:

Jonny Wilkinson Â£4.69
(-0.47) 300 Â£2739.27 Â£1407.00

300 shares I bought. pah.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Any thoughts on Tim Henman, i just can't bring myself to buy any, yet he keeps going up?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I made some dosh out of him last week, but dumped the shares in between Queens and Wimbledon


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My Wilkinson shares were the worst deal I could have made.. judging by his performance yesterday it is no wonder they keep going down


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> My Wilkinson shares were the worst deal I could have made.. judging by his performance yesterday it is no wonder they keep going down


I made cash on him in the end. I bought a heap of stocks at the bottom of his share price, and I mean a HEAP... the market immediately started picking up, and I sold on with a smallish profit. Considering my initial outlay halved in value, I reckon I played the market quite well


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sod it I've decided to get involved, he's got to have massive press as we go into Wimbledon, Making a few quid on Kris Radlinski at the mo , these stocks that make it on to the leaderboard at sub 2 pounds, are a great money spinner as long as you get out fast and as soon as they start to fall.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Sod it I've decided to get involved, he's got to have massive press as we go into Wimbledon, Making a few quid on Kris Radlinski at the mo , these stocks that make it on to the leaderboard at sub 2 pounds, are a great money spinner as long as you get out fast and as soon as they start to fall.


Aye 

Celebdaq is also funny. Michael Jackson shares were over Â£1300!!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jampott said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sod it I've decided to get involved, he's got to have massive press as we go into Wimbledon, Making a few quid on Kris Radlinski at the mo , these stocks that make it on to the leaderboard at sub 2 pounds, are a great money spinner as long as you get out fast and as soon as they start to fall.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: C'mon Tim........

(Henman that is)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Oops.

Forgotten all about this.. now in last place!

I have made 43944 doing nowt.

Good work LondonFattb on 318580, and StephenWalker1976 on 1443834! 

Good job they aren't real shares..


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KMpowell

I accidently removed myself from the league can you add me again please.

My member id is 82407

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Kev

Please could you add me:

103048

Cheers

Mark


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

If you could add me too Kev, I'd be greatly obliged... 

# 103057

Rich


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

only found this today.. also my line of work 

EllioTT_GodlyHung : 103070  

elliot


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

All of you added


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

renton72 said:


> KMpowell
> 
> I accidently removed myself from the league can you add me again please.
> 
> ...


KMP,

Ive only gone and accidently removed myself again. Im sorry mate. Can you add me please.

It doesnt confirm or anything wheter you want to leave and i am being too hasty with my clicking.

Sorry again!

Chris


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

renton72 said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > KMpowell
> ...


I hope your're not that trigger happy with trading hand :lol: Blazing saddle's stylee


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Can I join too plz, my id is 103851?

Im a total noobski at this and will most likey get relegated! [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> renton72 said:
> 
> 
> > renton72 said:
> ...


Bam,

I get carried away and dont look before i click :lol: . Im not doing too bad but how someone makes 1000+ % over the course of a week is beyond me (londonFattb)! :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Ah a challenger

championSimmy73 (103048) 4008826 +639.09%


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi, Can I join league, been doin it for a while and bored- this should add a bit of interest.
Cheers
Code 3074


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Ah a challenger
> 
> championSimmy73 (103048) 4008826 +639.09%


I am on a roll 

562 in the country my best position yet


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sim said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ah a challenger
> ...


  I noticed


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


And then what happens :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

500 % in a day now that is good going  must be better than 568 today  will it be all change tommorrow ?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

58th at the moment but hoping to get better 

I think I now have the hang.... no better not say that :wink:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Please can i join the party?!!

id is 221200

Only registed tonight mind!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sim said:


> 58th at the moment but hoping to get better
> 
> I think I now have the hang.... no better not say that :wink:


I got up to 8th this week but don't think i will do well with the dividend payment this week !!! all will be revealed in the morning :lol:


----------



## treborwen (May 24, 2006)

Hi i,ve been doing it for a while now but can you add me to your league thanks.

here are my details (treborwen) (103280)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think only Kmpowell can add you in think he may be on hols at the mo.....

Nice work Sim BTW


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > 58th at the moment but hoping to get better
> ...


18th now  Top ten here we come... hopefully!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sim said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


I've got to 2nd  once, the thing is you have keep the momentum even if your % keeps going up once you start falling down the board its almost impossible to rise during the cycle


----------

